# Day of the Dead & reservations



## TigerFox (Aug 16, 2013)

We will be arriving October 23rd at Lake Chapala. Have not yet made room reservations, but intend to do so. I was wondering if it would be a problem to not have the reservations made for the entire trip ahead of time. We will be there until November 5 and, as I understand it, that is over a holiday period.

On of us is thinking we could just reserve for a week or so, then decide where to go from there as we may opt to spend some time in Guadalajara. As we will flying out from Guadalajara, it may be easier to spend the last couple of days there and be closer to the airport.

Maybe Ajijic is so close that we could explore from there?

Would appreciate some input.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TigerFox said:


> We will be arriving October 23rd at Lake Chapala. Have not yet made room reservations, but intend to do so. I was wondering if it would be a problem to not have the reservations made for the entire trip ahead of time. We will be there until November 5 and, as I understand it, that is over a holiday period.
> 
> On of us is thinking we could just reserve for a week or so, then decide where to go from there as we may opt to spend some time in Guadalajara. As we will flying out from Guadalajara, it may be easier to spend the last couple of days there and be closer to the airport.
> 
> ...


About reservations: I would be comfortable going without reservations. You can always find someplace to stay, except maybe in a beach resort over a big US/Canadian holiday.

About exploring Guadalajara from Ajijic: It is about an hour each way from Ajijic to Guadalajara. So it depends on how much time you want to spend exploring Gdl. If 5 or 10 hours is enough, you could commute for a day or two from Ajijic. If you want more time, it would be worth getting a hotel room in Gdl. Also some of the interesting sites near Guadalara are on the opposite side from Ajijic. 

My standard tourist itinerary for visitors includes: Day 1-the Catedral de Guadalajara, Mercado San Juan de Dios, Artesanias Jaliscense, Day 2-Basilica de Zapopan, maybe Tlaquepaque or Tonala, Day 3-Guachimontones, Day 4-Tequila. On the other side of Ajijic and worth a day or so each are Mazamitla and Tepalpa.


----------

